# Universal Studios Monsters: A Legacy of Horror



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Calling all monster kids!

If you're a fan of the classic Universal flicks like me, this new book may be of interest to you. It is titled *"Universal Studios Monsters: A Legacy of Horror,"* written by Michael Mallory and is 252 pages of monster-iffic goodness.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 just got this book and is really enjoying it. I'd give my opinion, but I have to wait until he's done with it before I can read it


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm still working my way through it, but I think it's a great book. It's full of photos I hadn't seen before and info on some movies I had never heard of. I wonder how it will end? :googly:


----------

